# Dump Cakes from Six Sisters Stuff Recipes...



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

Six Sisters Stuff Recipes... ~ SixSistersStuff.com
"Dump cakes"... ~ One of our favorite desserts to make - just dump all the ingredients into a bowl, give it a quick mix, and pour into a pan - or, if you feel adventurous, just dump and mix it right in the pan! These recipes are perfect for beginner cooks - or even more advanced cooks who want something quick and easy. 
APPLE RASPBERRY DUMP CAKE... ~ If you are craving something sweet that can be ready in a matter of minutes, then this is the dessert for you.
The flavors of apple and raspberry perfectly complement each other. http://www.sixsistersstuff.com/2012/05/peach-cobbler-dump-cake-recipe.html
ONE BOWL CHOCOLATE CAKE... ~ No extra dirty dishes here. Mix everything in one bowl, throw it in a pan and cook!
And . . . it's completely made from scratch. http://www.sixsistersstuff.com/2013/06/one-bowl-chocolate-cake-made-from-scratch.html
PEACH COBBLER DUMP CAKE... ~ With only 4 ingredients, this recipe couldn't be any easier!
I like it best right out of the oven with a scoop of ice cream on top! http://www.sixsistersstuff.com/2012/05/peach-cobbler-dump-cake-recipe.html
PUMPKIN DUMP CAKE... ~ Bring on fall!!  Your mouth is going to be watering the whole time this is cooking.
It tastes even better than it smells! http://www.sixsistersstuff.com/2012/09/pumpkin-dump-cake-recipe.html
SLOW COOKER APPLE COBBLER... ~ It literally takes 2 minutes to throw this in the slow cooker.
Let it cook for a few hours and you have an AMAZING apple cobbler ready to go! http://www.sixsistersstuff.com/2012/04/slow-cooker-cake-mix-apple-cobbler.html


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

All sounds yummy!!!!


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I love dump cakes. I haven't made one in quite a few years. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CHinNWOH (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

I also haven't made a dump cake in many years. Thanks for the links and reminders!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Great recipes...


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Great recipes...


----------



## NYBev (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks for the post. I was so happy to see all of those links.
Can't wait to try them.


----------

